# Strings subtrahieren



## Skinner (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich programmiere gerade und ich habe ein Problem.
Und zwar wie kann ich von einem String a (z.b. Hallo du) den String b (z.b. Hallo) abziehen so das ich im String c (z.b. du) stehen bleibt?
Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten.
z.B.:

1) Du ersetzten den String 'Hallo' einfach durch nichts (_sStr.replace('Hallo', '')_)
2) Oder du liest per _sStr.indexOf('Hallo')_ die Position von 'Hallo' aus und nimmst per
_substr/substring_ die Strings davor und danach und erstellst einen neuen String.


----------



## Skinner (19. Juni 2004)

Danke habs mit der ersten Möglichkeit gelöst und es geht.


----------

